# Do thye make black tubing if not how can you hide intake?



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a black background. I want to hide my intake tubes and spray bars. I do not want to put decorations in front of it (like rocks or plants). Any suggestions if I want to get these tubes to be black in order to blend into the black background?
-Ari


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

wireloom can work and is available in different sizes. I just used black plastic vacuum hose to hide a 1" pvc pipe....worked great.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

krylon spray paint, and a few thin coats of epoxy.


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

the larger supply houses carry black tubing, i have 25 feet of 1 1/4 inch black hose i use for water changes

herb


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

krylon fushion paint is awesome... and get a visitherm stealth heater too.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out www.savko.com if you need black PVC. Price is a little higher than white, but you don't have to worry about painting it. They even have clear PVC for different applications.

Mike


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

You can also use RIT dye. You boil your standard white PVC in a pot with water and the RIT dye for like 15 minutes and it'll dye the PVC the color dye you choose. This works the best with regular PVC and not so much with CPVC. This is however a PITA for trying to do long sections but for little runs of pipe not so much of a problem.

This is how people usually do it for their USJ systems.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

What I use is the plastic covering that you can buy for shower curtain rods - comes in a variety of colors - I use black and blue depending on background - or grey for that matter - and the stuff is made to fit a round profile - and it is dirt cheap. Go to any home supply place and you'll get it for a couple of bucks for a 6 foot piece that is the usual length for a curtain rod. That will do several intakes!


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Just paint with Krylon Fusion, its cake compared to any other method.

Looks great comes in several colors. Painting isn't very hard to do...paint can, cardboard...go.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a rena smart heater to help "hide" the intake. I say "hide" because its larger than a standard intake, but its black, and it takes the place of both the intake and the heater, so its one object for two purposes. It really doesnt look bad at all.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Krylon Fusion spray paint is all you need. I have painted all my intakes (4-XP series canister filters and several HOBs) with the Satin finish Black. Two light coats (1 heavy coat left lots of drip marks) and they have been doing great for over two years in my tanks.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

MalawiLover said:


> Krylon Fusion spray paint is all you need. I have painted all my intakes (4-XP series canister filters and several HOBs) with the Satin finish Black. Two light coats (1 heavy coat left lots of drip marks) and they have been doing great for over two years in my tanks.


+1. I painted my intakes and return 6 months ago and they still look great. :thumb:


----------

